# Keeping the Covenant



## AdamM (Jul 18, 2005)

From time to time on the board I find the phrase _keeping the covenant_ is used and I was wondering if we could unpack it? If you are someone who uses that phrase in reference to covenant children, what exactly do you mean by our children _keeping the covenant_? 

I see several different meanings that could be poured into that phrase, some I think would be helpful and others troubling. I am curious what everybody else thinks about it?



[Edited on 7-19-2005 by AdamM]


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jul 18, 2005)

Keeping the covenant in the covenant of grace is standing in and resting in the finished final work of Jesus Christ and nothing else. Faith is required of the CoG, given and faith looks to Christ alone. All works were finished by Christ, the second Adam, in Whom our faith is placed. Christ accomplished what Adam did not, Christ kept that covenant for us. Thus, all glory goes to Him, even the good works we can only do by faith are accepted on the first account of Christ's doing.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 19, 2005)

Abiding in Christ as He abides in you.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 19, 2005)

Keeping the covenant means keeping what is required of us, faith and obedience. But even these obligations are gifts from God to us and worked in us.


----------



## Peters (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you guys speaking about what this term means generally, or what it means specifically in relation to the children of believers?


----------

